# Christina Aguilera's 'Inspire'



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

I received a sample of it today and it smelled sooo good. I hated her last one, but this is such a good combination of pretty, fruity, slightly floral and classic. I can't seem to find it on any UK stores though, and I thought it was released on the first of Sept.??


----------



## User67 (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I received a sample of it today and it smelled sooo good. I hated her last one, but this is such a good combination of pretty, fruity, slightly floral and classic. I can't seem to find it on any UK stores though, and I thought it was released on the first of Sept.??_

 
It smells really nice! I don't know if I love it enough to buy a bottle yet though. I am going to give it another test run at work today & see.


----------



## LaurelLiz (Sep 11, 2008)

I just got it yesterday. Love it!


----------



## LaurelLiz (Sep 11, 2008)

BTW, there is a really cute website for the perfume:
Christina Aguilera Inspire - Women's Fragrances | Christina Aguilera Perfumes


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 12, 2008)

Have not smelled it yet, but saw the ad in a magazine.  Thought the bottle has to be one of the most boring I've ever seen.  Esp for a celeb perfume.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_Have not smelled it yet, but saw the ad in a magazine.  Thought the bottle has to be one of the most boring I've ever seen.  Esp for a celeb perfume._

 
agreed. her last one was even worse though, imo. wtf christina? lol.


----------

